# Newly declassified JFK files reveal Lyndon B. Johnson was in the KKK



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Nov 2, 2017)

JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)








_There were plenty of interesting factoids to come out of the recent JFK files release: The CIA considered mob hits on Fidel Castro, someone called the FBI threatening to kill Lee Harvey Oswald a day before Oswald’s murder, and the U.S. examined sabotaging airplane parts heading to Cuba. 

There was even proof that the CIA used journalists and media figures to spread propaganda.

Additionally, we got confirmation that President Kennedy’s successor following his assassination, Lyndon B. Johnson, was possibly a member of the KKK.

One of the newly released files contains a memo about a journalist named Ned Touchstone, who was an editor of The Councilor, the newsletter of the racist White Citizens’ Councils.

Touchstone claimed the Ku Klux Klan had “documented proof” that LBJ had been a member of the Klan in the early days of his political career in Texas...

...That Johnson would have been a member of the Klan wouldn’t be much of a surprise, frankly. As a member of the Senate, he fought vigorously against civil rights legislation favored by President Eisenhower and Republicans. Early in his political career, Johnson was guilty of all kinds of statements in support of Jim Crow laws in the South.

This isn’t verified proof that Johnson was indeed part of the Klan. But given the political circumstances from which he rose (deep South, Democrat-dominated Texas), it’s not that far-fetched. In fact, more likely than not, Johnson mixed around with a racist crowd to get his political start.

Consider that in the context of this anti-Barry Goldwater 1964 presidential campaign commercial…_





Bill Clinton's mentor was J. William Fulbright:

J. William Fulbright - Wikipedia

_*James William Fulbright* (April 9, 1905 – February 9, 1995) was a United States Senator representing Arkansas from January 1945 until his resignation in December 1974. Fulbright is the longest serving chairman in the history of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. A Southern Democrat and a staunch multilateralist who supported the creation of the United Nations, he was also a segregationist who signed the Southern Manifesto. Fulbright opposed McCarthyism and the House Un-American Activities Committee and later became known for his opposition to American involvement in the Vietnam War...
_
But Trump is the racist. Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Nov 2, 2017)

Some Of The Lost History In The Civil Rights Movement


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 2, 2017)

Impossible.  Only Republicans are racist.

Why are you lying?

OP is a racist misogynist homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic white Supremacist.

Dems are NOT racist.  Never have been, never will be.


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 2, 2017)

For the poor colonel angus I must try to explain that in 1964 the political platforms started to transpose so the dems became libs and rethuglians became rascists. And i though everybody knew LBJ was a klan man.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 2, 2017)

Tax Man said:


> For the poor colonel angus I must try to explain that in 1964 the political platforms started to transpose so the dems became libs and rethuglians became rascists. And i though everybody knew LBJ was a klan man.



Holy shit....but Dems aren't racist...only Trumpanzees and Abe Lincoln are racist.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 2, 2017)

Not surprising. He was an old corrupt Texas cracker. And i believe he played a role in covering up the conspiracy to kill JFK.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 2, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since LBJ signed two major civil rights bills that conservatives HATED,

I guess he changed his ways somewhere along the line.

(oh, PS, post the documented proof)


----------



## whitehall (Nov 2, 2017)

FDR appointed a KKK member, Justice Hugo Black, to the Supreme Court. Democrats used the KKK as the political muscle to enforce segregation during the entire 20th century. Al Gore's father, Senator Gore was a segregationist. LBJ was a crude Texan political infighter. It's alleged that he routinely used the "N" word in public and sensitive democrats did their best to cover up his racism. The mainstream media that never saw a democrat they didn't like made it their business to cover up LBJ's warts  so it should come as no surprise that LBJ had a  political affiliation with the KKK. It doesn't factor into the JFK assassination though.


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 2, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > For the poor colonel angus I must try to explain that in 1964 the political platforms started to transpose so the dems became libs and rethuglians became rascists. And i though everybody knew LBJ was a klan man.
> ...


Trumpers most definitely are.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Nov 26, 2017)

lmao, fuck the mainstream media.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 1, 2017)

So, despite the thread title, there actually is zero evidence. I thought so. LBJ was 'notorious' for finding money for black colleges in East Texas to keep their doors open during the Depression, something that wouldn't have gained him anything at all, and in fact hurt him at the polls. Sorry, but no Klan member, much less a purely self-interested politician, would even think of doing such things as that, much less be openly supporting FDR. You guys really need to up your games here; the conspiracy theory forums are making you stupid.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 1, 2017)

Your history lessons have been recent obviously, as what you said is a farce.  He continually refused to choose a Black to sit on nya,  when instructed.





Picaro said:


> So, despite the thread title, there actually is zero evidence. I thought so. LBJ was 'notorious' for finding money for black colleges in East Texas to keep their doors open during the Depression, something that wouldn't have gained him anything at all, and in fact hurt him at the polls. Sorry, but no Klan member, much less a purely self-interested politician, would even think of doing such things as that, much less be openly supporting FDR. You guys really need to up your games here; the conspiracy theory forums are making you stupid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 1, 2017)

Tax Man said:


> For the poor colonel angus I must try to explain that in 1964 the political platforms started to transpose so the dems became libs and rethuglians became rascists. And i though everybody knew LBJ was a klan man.



Er, um LBJ was a Republican....of course!  So was Byrd!!


----------



## Picaro (Dec 1, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Your history lessons have been decent obviously, as what you said is a farce.  He continually refused to choose a Black to sit on nya,  when instructed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get my history lessons from historians; I realize theirs doesn't ever match the lessons from spammers and hacks, but then I don't care. about those nor the opinions of those whose cite them. It was LBJ who got blacks into the NYA programs in the first place, so your sniveling doesn't count for much, considering the politics of the 1930's, and that had to be done quietly to be done at all, and done at considerable political risk to a man who is allegedly only out for himself.

JOHNSON, LYNDON BAINES | The Handbook of Texas Online| Texas State Historical Association (TSHA)

"To be shot at by the whites and dodged by the negroes": Lyndon Johnson and the Texas NYA. - Free Online Library


----------



## depotoo (Dec 1, 2017)

You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion. 
I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me. If you truly seek the truth, you can find it.  It is on the net today, written as it truly was back then.  LBJ was a racist, to his core.





Picaro said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Your history lessons have been decent obviously, as what you said is a farce.  He continually refused to choose a Black to sit on nya,  when instructed.
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay let me see if I can follow this
Back in 1963- an unnamed confidential informant- said another guy named Ned Touchstone- claimed that the Klan had documented proof that LBJ was at one time a member of the KKK.

Well that is certainly solid proof. 

Not like that first hand accusation by the named woman who said Roy Moore tried to rape her 40 years ago. 

That you won't believe- but this- this you will.

LOL


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion.
> I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me. If you truly seek the truth, you can find it.  It is on the net today, written as it truly was back then.  LBJ was a racist, to his core.
> 
> 
> ...



LBJ was both a racist- and also the President who did more for Civil Rights than any President since Lincoln.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion.



I don't have opinions of LBJ that aren't backed up by facts, unlike yourself.



> I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me.



I'm not particularly interested in what state you're being stupid and ignorant in.



> If you truly seek the truth, you can find it.  It is on the net today, written as it truly was back then.



You mean you looked around and found some rubbish that appealed to your need to distort one of the great Liberals and populists of the 20th Century. Yes, that's obvious. And, claiming the innernetz is more 'factual' as a source is just silly; it has far more junk, rubbish, and lying than any other 'source'. Of course that's why you rely on it, though, right?



> LBJ was a racist, to his core.



No, he was prejudiced, like many are, and besides, you have no proof you wouldn't have been in the same era, so your claims of 'racism' are just typical hypocrisy from obvious fashion victims who keep trying to claim some moral authority they never have. In fact your fashion slavery indicates you would been a racist back then, since peer group thinking is what you rely on.

Modern right wingers just like bashing LBJ, as do the phoney Camelot Myth shills who think JFK was some sort of Messiah; he makes them all look bad when their records are compared, plus for Republicans it has the added bonus of keeping the fact it was Republicans who destroyed genuine Affirmative Action and replaced it with hardcore racist quota systems and other Fun Facts, like catering to the Black Caucus' demand for the 'War On Drugs' and every other distortion of the Great Society programs, including removing the sunset and periodic review clauses Liberals put into every law and Amendment in the Civil Rights legislation. Republicans had a lot of help from the radical Commie Left in their enthusiastic wrecking, of course, since it was the radical Left who tossed the real Liberals under the bus, which fits the historical pattern of right wingers being the best friends Commies ever had, and still are; they loves them some Red Chinese to this day, as do their big money boys; they also see eye to eye on criminal illegal immigration, and looting the poor via predatory lending and 'bankruptcy reform', hatred of nationalism, and any other platform the supports American interests over 'Globalist' money laundering and labor racketeering. The interests of faux 'progressives' and right wing fascists all pretty much converge when it comes to screwing over those uppity proles out there in Fly Over Country, those 'Deplorables' Obama hates.

Speaking of Obama and his wonderful Chicago Democratic Criminal syndicate, anybody see the article in the Economist on how the Democrats are screwing over poor neighborhoods in favor of lining lawyers' pockets over property tax scams? Need a link to that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 2, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion.
> ...


By holding up in the Senate for 7 year an identical Civil Rights Bill put forth by Ike,  a bill LBJ called the, "Ngger Bill"


----------



## Picaro (Dec 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Actually he didn't bother with trying to pass a bill that wasn't going to pass; he knew what the vote would be on nay given bill coming out of committee would be at any time. He wasn't stupid enough to waste favors and cred by falling on his sword over futile acts. 

And, he never said 'The ****** Bill' or anything of the sort elsewhere, either. 'Colored' was the term for his education and upbringing. That myth is also just another fake history claim like the one in the OP.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 2, 2017)

Picaro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



He said ****** more frequently that a Sunday preachers says Jesus.  Oh wait, you're saying he said "colored" because he was a Republican? Right because the parties switched.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Well, no, he didn't say that, much less 'frequently'. That's why you can never find any evidence he ever did.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

Picaro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Seriously?  It was a well known fact.

Lyndon Johnson was a civil rights hero. But also a racist.
Lyndon Johnson said the word “******” a lot.

In Senate cloakrooms and staff meetings, Johnson was practically a connoisseur of the word. According to Johnson biographer Robert Caro, Johnson would calibrate his pronunciations by region, using “nigra” with some southern legislators and “negra” with others. Discussing civil rights legislation with men like Mississippi Democrat James Eastland, who committed most of his life to defending white supremacy, he’d simply call it “the ****** bill.”

Then in 1957, Johnson would help get the “****** bill” passed, known to most as the Civil Rights Act of 1957. With the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act, the segregationists would go to their graves knowing the cause they’d given their lives to had been betrayed, Frank Underwood style, by a man they believed to be one of their own. When Caro asked segregationist Georgia Democrat Herman Talmadge how he felt when Johnson, signing the Civil Rights Act, said_ ”_we shall overcome,” Talmadge said “sick.”



And back to my original post on the matter, you obviously failed, once again, to research what those Black 'colleges' were all about.  I'll tell you the pertinent fact you do not hear in your studies.  Those so-called colleges were for training Blacks how to better perform in their domestic services jobs, and get certification to get those jobs.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)



Are you attempting to claim that Johnson still carried the same Klansman mentality when he signed the Civil Rights Act of 1964?

Because if you want to run with that, it's going to look awfully bad standing next to this:


So stop with the lame revisionism, because it fails each and every factual investigation. A possible Klansman "during the early days of his political career"?
Yes, it's entirely possible because the Klan was that powerful. If you wanted to get anywhere in politics in Texas in the 1930's, you better join the Klan because if you weren't IN the Klan in Texas, you were outside of it.

As to the Klan's claim that they have documented proof from Ned Touchstone, then let's have it. If you want to hold up Ned and The Councilor as some bastion of the unvarnished truth and illuminate yourself as a fan of the White Citizens Council, by all means go ahead.
Citizens' Councils - Wikipedia

And the facts prove that The Southern Strategy turned ALL of those old Klansman segregationists and bigots in the South into Republicans because once Civil Rights was embraced by Democrats in the East, West and North, it was inevitable that "the Solid South" Dixiecrats were isolated and exposed for what they were.
Lyndon Baines Johnson did not run as a Dixiecrat OR as a "States Rights" candidate...EVER.
They had their OWN candidates, starting with Benjamin Travis Laney, Strom Thurmond, T. Coleman Andrews, Orval Faubus, John Kasper, George Wallace, and even John G. Schmitz.

You can yell and scream "It's a BANANA" as much as you want.

And we will continue carving up you revisionists and chopping off your fingers, one at a time.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

He did, whether you want to believe it or not.  The attempt to rewrite history is by you.  He knew it was a losing proposition to not pass civil rights at the time.  He didn’t do it out of the kindness of his heart or some sudden revelation.  He did it to keep his job.





Checkerboard Strangler said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> ...


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

Tax Man said:


> For the poor colonel angus I must try to explain that in 1964 the political platforms started to transpose so the dems became libs and rethuglians became rascists. And i though everybody knew LBJ was a klan man.



He WAS most likely a member of the Klan when he first got into Texas politics in the 1930's. If you have even the slightest idea of the RAW POWER of the Klan in the 1930's South, particularly in Texas, then you know that if you wanted to have a prayer in politics, you BETTER join the Klan because if you didn't, the Klan would make it known to all that you were "OUTSIDE of the Klan" and your political chances would be nil to NONE.

That's an awfully far cry from some re-goddam-diculous claim that LBJ was still a card carrying loyal Klansman when he entered the Oval Office or when he signed the 1964 Civil Rights Act.

PRO TIP: Major political parties change their stripes ALL the time, and have done so numerous times throughout the history of this great country. In the 1950's Republicans were the liberals, and the Democrats were wrestling with their powerful plantation style Southern counterparts who were still locked into their bigoted segregationist pasts.
The tide began to turn in 1948, 1957 and by 1964 it was clear that the Democratic Party had begun to be a LIBERAL party. The Southern Strategy SEALED the stream of current events by turning ALL Southern States BRIGHT RED, Republican RED, that is.
The transformation was now COMPLETE.

Revisionists should be caught, carved up and EATEN.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

This sums it up-

LBJ reversed his position on race 180%, likely because he was a consumate politico who realized he was going to need the black vote, rather than any sense of brotherhood or equality. In Congress, LBJ repeatedly voted against legislation to protect black Americans from _lynching_. As a Senate leader he did his best to cripple the C.R.A. of 1957 managing to reduce it to an act of mere symbolism by taking out the enforcement provisions before sending it to Eisenhower. Dem colleague Strom Thurmond staged the longest filibuster in history up to that point, speaking for 24 hours in a failed attempt to block the bill. 

In 1960 another C.R.A. was introduced to try to correct the LBJ deficiencies of the 1957 act, and Senate Democrats again staged a record-setting filibuster. In both cases, LBJ petitioned the northeastern Kennedy liberals to credit him for having seen to the law’s passage while at the same time boasting to southern Democrats that he had cut the legs out from under the legislation. 

Johnson later explained it: “These Negroes, they’re getting pretty uppity these days, and that’s a problem for us, since they’ve got something now they never had before: the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we’ve got to do something about this — we’ve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference.”

The opposition to civil rights was still somewhat prevalant in the Dem party at the time, excepting the northeastern liberal wing. They again filibustered the 64 C.R.A (for 57 days) and a (much) larger percentage of Republicans than Democrats in both houses of Congress voted for it. In the House, 80 percent of the Republicans and 63 percent of the Democrats voted in favor. In the Senate, 82 percent of the Republicans and 69 percent of the Democrats voted for it.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> This sums it up-
> 
> LBJ reversed his position on race 180%, likely because he was a consumate politico who realized he was going to need the black vote, rather than any sense of brotherhood or equality. In Congress, LBJ repeatedly voted against legislation to protect black Americans from _lynching_. As a Senate leader he did his best to cripple the C.R.A. of 1957 managing to reduce it to an act of mere symbolism by taking out the enforcement provisions before sending it to Eisenhower. Dem colleague Strom Thurmond staged the longest filibuster in history up to that point, speaking for 24 hours in a failed attempt to block the bill.
> 
> ...



Do you want to post a link to what you just wrote or do we have to find it for you and post the results here?
I get the impression that this might have been lifted from The National Review.
Am I right?

I can be here all day if you like.
We're going to take on the "Hitler was a liberal socialist" myth after we get through carving you up, so make some popcorn, folks!


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > This sums it up-
> ...


I have no problem posting it, as it is all true.  Research it yourself, dear.
I just happened to find it stated for me all in one statement so I didn’t have to take the time to find it all myself again.  Now, if you really want me too, I’ll be more than happy to.  
https://www.quora.com/Did-LBJ-reall...rs-when-passing-the-Great-Society-legislation


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm not going to attempt to portray Lyndon Johnson as some liberal race relations hero, and a brother to people of color. 
I am well aware of LBJ's political underpinnings and his past.
Rather, I am out to destroy the myth that "liberals are the REAL racists" and other alt-Right shibboleths, which wither once they are exposed to the sunshine.

Race relations, like most other issues, are a complicated mess, and while no one liberal advocate can lay claim to a perfect race relations history, the major and concrete steps by which liberals proceed when advancing a liberal agenda is proof positive as evidenced by results.

It is these results that alt-Righties get anxious about, and it is the reason they invest so heavily in organs which can spew out propaganda, even enlisting help from their Russian counterparts when it is profitable to do so.

Stay tuned, we're also going to tackle Affirmative Action!


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

> Do you want to post a link to what you just wrote or do we have to find it for you and post the results here?





depotoo said:


> I have no problem posting it, as it is all true.  Research it yourself, dear.
> I just happened to find it stated for me all in one statement so I didn’t have to take the time to find it all myself again.  Now, if you really want me too, I’ll be more than happy to.
> https://www.quora.com/Did-LBJ-reall...rs-when-passing-the-Great-Society-legislation



Too late, I found it already and it wasn't QUORA, it WAS National Review:
The Party of Civil Rights

And I'm not your "dear", and you don't have a ghost of a chance as it is now, 
even less if I DO my research...."dear".

Stop plagiarizing and claiming credit, and stop being a revisionist...while you still can.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

It has been repeated over and over through the years, by those that knew him!  Geeesh.  Even the liberal media outlets admit he used the word all the *time!*
Lyndon Johnson was a civil rights hero. But also a racist.



Picaro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

Wrong, dear, I gave you the link where I picked it up.  Rather than dispute it, you try to say it came from somewhere else.  If it was also there, so be it.  Now, care to dispute it rather than where it came from?

I didn’t plagiarize.  Guess you failed to note the dash, which normally means someone is quoting someone.  I did not present it as mine.  Did I fail to include the link?  Yes, but when you mentioned it I immediately posted it.



Checkerboard Strangler said:


> > Do you want to post a link to what you just wrote or do we have to find it for you and post the results here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> It has been repeated over and over through the years, by those that knew him!  Geeesh.  Even the liberal media outlets admit he used the word all the *time!*
> Lyndon Johnson was a civil rights hero. But also a racist.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep- Johnson certainly used the word- good article to cite- as noted- he was a civil rights hero and also a racist.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Wrong, dear, I gave you the link where I picked it up.  Rather than dispute it, you try to say it came from somewhere else.  If it was also there, so be it.  Now, care to dispute it rather than where it came from?



I already did, and I destroyed most of the rest of your revisionist fairy tale, too.
The original title of the thread and its attempted political thrust is a nothing-burger because almost EVERY SINGLE politician in the South had to kow tow to the Klan back in their heyday.

And it wasn't JUST "the northeastern liberal Kennedy wing" of the Democratic Party either. By the time Johnson had taken the Oath of Office, ALL Democrats EXCEPT for the old segregationist Southern Dems were disgusted with the state of race relations.
That's because by the time Johnson took office, Americans in the rest of the country had finally seen enough, particularly Democrats in the East, West and North.


You're not dealing with some "northeastern Kennedy liberal" here.
I lived IN MANSFIELD, TEXAS (seen pictured below) for TEN years.






The simple fact is, if it had just BEEN "the northeastern Kennedy wing of liberal Democrats" then there would have BEEN NO NEED for a "Southern Strategy" to turn all those old bigoted Southerners Republican in the first place.

The corn-pone revisionism you're trying to pass off as truth is not only adulterated with outright bullshit, it also commits the usual garden variety sin of omission, as if somehow the rest of the country shares your particular brand of amnesia when it comes to current events AND past events as well.
Well sorry, we don't.

Was Johnson a Klansman? So what if he was? Your mother and your daddy might have been one too, if they grew up during that time in the Deep South.
Were they?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> This sums it up-
> 
> LBJ reversed his position on race 180%, likely because he was a consumate politico who realized he was going to need the black vote, rather than any sense of brotherhood or equality. In Congress, LBJ repeatedly voted against legislation to protect black Americans from _lynching_. As a Senate leader he did his best to cripple the C.R.A. of 1957 managing to reduce it to an act of mere symbolism by taking out the enforcement provisions before sending it to Eisenhower. Dem colleague Strom Thurmond staged the longest filibuster in history up to that point, speaking for 24 hours in a failed attempt to block the bill..



Actually LBJ never reversed his opinion on race- once he was in the position to do something about Civil Rights he did. 

LBJ not only voted for the 1957 Civil Rights Act- and helped push it through- he also voted for the 1960 Civil Rights Act- and then of course he did what Republicans hate him the most for.

He was responsible for the passage of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. The single most important Civil Rights legislature of the 20th century. 
Proposed by JFK, and pushed through Congress by LBJ- despite opposition from the Dixiecrats.

And then of course LBJ followed that up with the 1965 Voting Rights Act.  Republicans today cannot forgive him for that.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me.



---Wa'll shee-oot now doggie...!!!
Ah guess that thar done settled the whole cotton-pickin shootin match thar, don't it?

I lived in Texas from 2001 until 2012, most of it in the heart of the Texas segregationist movement, Mansfield.
Mansfield carries several distinctions.
Not only is it the place where the police and Klan hung and burned John Howard Griffin in effigy, not only is it the place where Tarrant County Sheriffs threatened to lynch young Negro schoolgirls for attempting to enter Mansfield High School
(oh sorry - "Maynz-fuld Hahh Skoo") it is also home to Larry Kilgore, the perennial secessionist candidate who wants to declare war on the Federal Government for a variety of reasons, one of which is the fact that he takes umbrage with federal meddling in "how we treats our negroes".

Twenty-five dollars says you don't even know who Griffin is without resorting to Google and twenty-five dollars more says you couldn't even find where he is buried, or tell anyone why he's buried where he wound up.

Don't think I am the least bit impressed by you being another yokel who says,
"I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me."

So the phuque what?
That just means you suckled on this claptrap fairy tale as a newborn infant, instead of becoming addicted to it later in life.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> [Q
> Was Johnson a Klansman? So what if he was? Your mother and your daddy might have been one too, if they grew up during that time in the Deep South.
> Were they?



Was LBJ a klansman? 

They don't care whether he was or he wasn't- all they care about is spreading slander against LBJ- they are still pissed off that he was instrumental in the passage of the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act.

Remember- virtually every Congressman from the South- including EVERY Republican- opposed the 1964 Civil Rights Act.

But who did the GOP nominate to be their 1964 Presidential candidate? One of the few non-southern Senators who voted against the 1964 Civil Rights Act- to oppose


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

Honey, I know all about Tx past racist history.  My family, fought it.  





Checkerboard Strangler said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

He did, when his power and future was at stake.  He wanted to be president.


*“These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. For if we don't move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there'll be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there'll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It'll be Reconstruction all over again. [Said to Senator Richard Russell, Jr. (D-GA) regarding the Civil Rights Act of 1957]”*




Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > This sums it up-
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 2, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > This sums it up-
> ...


"I'll have them ******* voting Democrat for the next 200 years" LBJ, Democrat civil rights hero


----------



## depotoo (Dec 2, 2017)

Yep, but they will say that’s unproven, even with all the verifiable evidence  he more than likely did.





CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 2, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Honey, I know all about Tx past racist history.  My family, fought it.



Sure you did...by attempting to paint Democrats and liberals as "the REAL racists", right?


----------



## Picaro (Dec 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Seriously, your 'proof' is a slim assortment of unsubstantiated rumor and innuendo, for a very small number of unreliable sources, for a career stretching over many decades and exposure to hundreds of thousands of people around. I already knew that. Caro's book is also not a source; I have all three and most of the attempts at smearing Johnson fail in his bio as well, since he can only cite 'un-named sources' repeatedly in the paragraphs about all that rubbish. And, for a man who made a lot of enemies, that is slim pickings indeed as a supportable claim.



> In Senate cloakrooms and staff meetings, Johnson was practically a connoisseur of the word. According to Johnson biographer Robert Caro, Johnson would calibrate his pronunciations by region, using “nigra” with some southern legislators and “negra” with others. Discussing civil rights legislation with men like Mississippi Democrat James Eastland, who committed most of his life to defending white supremacy, he’d simply call it “the ****** bill.”



lol try reading the Caro book itself instead of what somebody said Caro said. Caro never comes out and says Johnson ever said any of that, he just doges around it and cites in-named sources' for the vast majority of it, nor is Eastland's statement evidence, since '******' is a term he uses, and he isn't directly quoting Johnson exactly.



> Then in 1957, Johnson would help get the “****** bill” passed, known to most as the Civil Rights Act of 1957. With the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the 1965 Voting Rights Act, the segregationists would go to their graves knowing the cause they’d given their lives to had been betrayed, Frank Underwood style, by a man they believed to be one of their own. When Caro asked segregationist Georgia Democrat Herman Talmadge how he felt when Johnson, signing the Civil Rights Act, said_ ”_we shall overcome,” Talmadge said “sick.”



lol this is just silly. Repeating the same innuendo over and over is just lame. You don't find it at all suspicious your 'source' has to keep repeating the same phrase, over the same alleged incident, over and over and over again to try and make it look like 'he said it all the time'??? lol lol lol a 3rd grader can see through that gimmick.





> And back to my original post on the matter, you obviously failed, once again, to research what those Black 'colleges' were all about.  I'll tell you the pertinent fact you do not hear in your studies.  Those so-called colleges were for training Blacks how to better perform in their domestic services jobs, and get certification to get those jobs.



lol yeah sure. Maybe you should check out the college LBJ, and a lot of poor whites, attended, and then get back to us; not everybody in the Depression years could afford UT-Austin. Are you really going to snivel about black colleges educating black people now? Obviously you're not informed at all about any of this stuff.

LBJ and Grassroots Federalism

Prairie View A&M and Paul Quinn in Waco, to name two, and as I said before you might want to actually read sources instead of merely regurgitating rubbish from hack tabloids like MSNBC, and you will find out a lot more about this, from Caro himself. And, while you do this, you can keep in mind the black vote was negligible, and he and the others he backed and supported had nothing to gain and a lot to lose in their aid to these colleges, unlike your fake heroes the Kennedys.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 4, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Martin Luther King Jr. - on the Republican Party- after the GOP nominated one of the only non-Southern Senators to vote against the 1964 Civil Rights Act.
_
“*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism...*On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represents a philosophy that is morally indefensible and socially suicidal. *While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulates a philosophy which gives aid and comfort to the racist.* His candidacy and philosophy would *serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, I have no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater *and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that does not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.”*_


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 4, 2017)

Goldwater's almost feverish devotion to libertarian principles, even over moral ones, ultimately contributed to his defeat. He voiced regret for not supporting civil rights legislation at the federal level later in life.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> He did, when his power and future was at stake.  He wanted to be president.
> 
> 
> *“These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. For if we don't move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there'll be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there'll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It'll be Reconstruction all over again. [Said to Senator Richard Russell, Jr. (D-GA) regarding the Civil Rights Act of 1957]”*
> ...



LBJ did when he had the power to do something

And then the GOP nominated for President the man who ran for President as the guy who voted against the 1964 Civil Rights Act

Yep- LBJ was a racist- but he was also a Civil Rights hero

Lyndon Johnson was a civil rights hero. But also a racist.
But we shouldn’t forget Johnson’s racism, either. After Johnson’s death, Parker would reflect on the Johnson who championed the landmark civil rights bills that formally ended American apartheid, and write, “I loved that Lyndon Johnson.” Then he remembered the president who called him a ******, and he wrote, “I hated that Lyndon Johnson.”


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 4, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



In a conversation with Bill Moyers, a White House special assistant, Johnson expresses a shocking disdain for Martin Luther King Jr.'s actions: "I really think we ought to be firm on him myself," he says. "I just think it's outrageous what's on TV. I've been watching it here and it looks like that man is in charge of the country."

What LBJ Really Said About Selma

Possibly Moyers edited some of the more, er, colorful, words used by LBJ


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 4, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Why You Should Care That 'Selma' Gets LBJ Wrong


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 4, 2017)

Hang on a second, is it clear whether LBJ is talking about King or Wallace?

*"The latest development is that Wallace called Buford Ellington a few minutes ago and said that he ought to call out 350 of the National Guard
to deal with the situation tomorrow because they can get along better than the local authorities who are hostile toward the negroes."*

Are we entirely sure he's not referring to Wallace acting like HE is "in charge of the entire country"?

I saw that piece of crap, "Selma".
I was ALIVE and SENTIENT when the actual events occurred, and past The Age of Reason.
We were doing book reports and debates on the Civil Rights movement in school.
Selma is 100% wrong on LBJ altogether.
He was a racist the way my own mother was a hippie hater.
She constantly harped about kids wearing long hair but she not only took in two different kids that were thrown out by their parents for refusing to cut their hair, she even defended them.

While their own parents were BEATING THEM, my mother, despite all her whining about long hair, was fixing them lasagna and treating them like they were her own sons.

And I'd love to see you try to paint Bill Moyers as some guy who protects racists, that would be truly funny, and I bet I KNOW MOYERS well enough on a PERSONAL LEVEL in real life that I MIGHT even be able to get him to respond personally.
So go ahead, do your best and I'll be sure to pass along that weak sauce to Bill and see if he has anything to say.

The rest of you kiddos, make some popcorn, because if he does respond, it's gonna be lotsa fun!


----------



## depotoo (Dec 5, 2017)

He was not a racist and had supported previous Civil Rights legislation.  He didn’t support the ‘64 bill, because of his issues with how title II and and VII were written and their Constitutionality.  He was concerned over exactly what is now before the Supreme Court today.  We shall see if he was right, or not.


Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Goldwater's almost feverish devotion to libertarian principles, even over moral ones, ultimately contributed to his defeat. He voiced regret for not supporting civil rights legislation at the federal level later in life.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 5, 2017)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Honey, I know all about Tx past racist history.  My family, fought it.
> ...


Actually, the history is there.  And much changed within my lifetime there, fortunately.  At one time we Republicans were the minority there.    And only recently has its governors been Republicans.  Most major cities have been and continue to be Democrats and Democratically run since forever, where racism still remains.  Some of the suburbs and more rural areas are where you find the Republican majorities.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 5, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> ...



what a lot of people have never understood is that kennedy got the ball  rolling for the civil rights bill to be signed.Johnson got all the credit but it never would have happened had kennedy not been president before him. LBJ signed it not to do a great thing,but to leave his mark on history as being remembered as doing a great deed that would make people remember him.

Its not the least bit surprised in the least that he was a KKK member,you look at his actions in congress and he was a racist big time. The he becomes president and because of his signing of the bill,people not in the know,with the mistaken believe remember him as doing a great thing for the minortys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 5, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Not surprising. He was an old corrupt Texas cracker. And i believe he played a role in covering up the conspiracy to kill JFK.



oh yeah for sure,he knew it was going to happen beyond a doubt.Had it not happened in texas his homestate where he had major power there,i dont think the coverup would have worked near as well had it been somewhere else. He for sure knew it was going to happen. Senator Ralph Yarbrough who rode in the car with Johnsaid said Johnson was acting very strange one the limo got into deal plaza. He said that he was ducking down and talking into a CB radio for along time and that about 10 seconds BEFORE the gunshots rang out,he DUCKED. there is also a photo out there that shows him ducking as well.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> He was not a racist and had supported previous Civil Rights legislation.  He didn’t support the ‘64 bill, because of his issues with how title II and and VII were written and their Constitutionality.  He was concerned over exactly what is now before the Supreme Court today.  We shall see if he was right, or not.
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> ...



As Martin Luther King Jr. didn't believe that Goldwater was a racist- but he did believe that Goldwater's philosophy aided the racists

Martin Luther King Jr. - on the Republican Party- after the GOP nominated one of the only non-Southern Senators to vote against the 1964 Civil Rights Act.
_
“*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism...*On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represents a philosophy that is morally indefensible and socially suicidal. *While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulates a philosophy which gives aid and comfort to the racist.* His candidacy and philosophy would *serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, I have no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater *and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that does not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.”*_


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



Two things;
a) There is no evidence that Johnson was a member of the KKK- what was shown was second hand hearsay that was uncorroborated from 60 years ago. 
b) Kennedy proposed the bill- absolutely certain- but Johnson was the force behind getting it passed. Not only did Johnson bring it up in his first address to the nation- he used his considerable Senate experience to push it through.

Who gives Johnson credit for the bill? The African American community.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 5, 2017)

History will tell the story of the Constitutional issues he had.  I can see it from both sides, but in the end the Constitutional rule of law should win out.  Maybe the issues should have been further researched to get those 2 articles right, if they were indeed done improperly.  Time will tell.





Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > He was not a racist and had supported previous Civil Rights legislation.  He didn’t support the ‘64 bill, because of his issues with how title II and and VII were written and their Constitutionality.  He was concerned over exactly what is now before the Supreme Court today.  We shall see if he was right, or not.
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> History will tell the story of the Constitutional issues he had.  I can see it from both sides, but in the end the Constitutional rule of law should win out.  Maybe the issues should have been further researched to get those 2 articles right, if they were indeed done improperly.  Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its been 50 years- how much longer in history will we have to wait to see? 

*Title II*
Outlawed discrimination based on race, color, religion or national origin in hotels, motels, restaurants, theaters, and all other public accommodations engaged in interstate commerce; exempted private clubs without defining the term "private".

The Supreme Court has already ruled on Title II- that it was constitutional.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 5, 2017)

Then he was wrong in article II.   The overall point here is he wasn’t racist, as was suggested.  He had real concerns, which one, as you say, has been unfounded, to be right about its constitutionality.   The other, we will know soon enough, as it is before the SC now.





Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > History will tell the story of the Constitutional issues he had.  I can see it from both sides, but in the end the Constitutional rule of law should win out.  Maybe the issues should have been further researched to get those 2 articles right, if they were indeed done improperly.  Time will tell.
> ...


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Dec 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Once again ignoring a large chunk of historical fact.

"At one time we Republicans were the minority there." 
Because at one time Republicans were more liberal than the Democrats.

"And only recently has its governors been Republicans."
Yes, thanks to the Nixon Southern Strategy turning all the old cracker segregationist Southern Democrats INTO Republicans.

"Most major cities have been and continue to be Democrats and Democratically run since forever, where racism still remains." 
Yes, because the Democratic Party finally disowned its Southern cracker wing in the South, and embraced Civil Rights. The racism continues because it is perpetrated BY Southern Republicans ON the people of color (black AND brown alike) who LIVE IN those cities.

"Some of the suburbs and more rural areas are where you find the Republican majorities."
NO, not entirely accurate either. For instance, in Dallas, the color line is not only historic, but clearly defined. Any neighborhood South of I-30 is generally considered a majority "colored" neighborhood, and in the old days black families found it pretty much impossible to buy in any neighborhood in North Dallas Metro.
There were even COVENANTS established where white home buyers in North Dallas had to agree to NEVER SELL to a black family as a condition of purchase.
I can show you actual evidence of this, as it is readily available from newspaper and magazine archives.
Even to this day, although some black families buy in North Dallas, it is still South Dallas where the majority of them buy their homes.

Again, you forget that I lived in Texas for over ten years, and before that, other members of my family had lived there too.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I STRONGLY suggest you read the warning labels on whatever propellants you're smoking.

Johnson was in fact the first POTUS to prosecute the Klan since US Grant in the 1870s.  As a small boy Johnson was secured in the family house while his father and uncles stayed up with shotguns anticipating a visit the Klan had threatened.  They did that because Johnson's father Sam had vigorously denounced them in the state legislature in Austin.

That's what he's referring to here with "my father fought them and I have fought them all my life"

​
And in the 1950s the Klan burned a cross on LBJ's property.

Go beg for quarters on the street until you have enough change to buy a fucking history book.

And in the future you might want to base your story sources on people who actually have a last name, rather than simply "Matt".  Good CHRIST.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > For the poor colonel angus I must try to explain that in 1964 the political platforms started to transpose so the dems became libs and rethuglians became rascists. And i though everybody knew LBJ was a klan man.
> ...





CrusaderFrank said:


> LBJ "I'll have them ****** voting Republican for the next 200 years"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...



Can you imagine had Nixon said that or if Truman experimented on blacks by corrupting the Tuskegee Experiment so that the government could see how black men died and were wasted by syphilis?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion.
> I’m a Texan, born and bred, as well as those before me. If you truly seek the truth, you can find it.  It is on the net today, written as it truly was back then.  LBJ was a racist, to his core.



Bill Moyers is also a Texan, born and bred, who was up close and personal with Johnson, and he says you're full of Texas-size shit.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> ...



Of course, because if you can't believe the Klan, who can you believe?  Oh wait, that's right, you can believe Adolf Hitler, when he claimed to be a "socialist".  Whatever feeds the Bubble Myth, hell give me a Klanner, a Nazi, an sleaze who hangs out at the Gadsden Mall hunting nascent beaver, and I'll call them a credible source.

And I'll cite an article written by "Matt".  That's all, just "Matt".  Because in Duh Bubble, "Matt Says So" passes for documentation.  Oh and I'm sure there are real people walking around with the family name "Touchstone" too.

Funny shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no.....TRUMP IS AN ALLEGED MEMBER OF THE KLAN......so we must ignore the fact that Hillary admires former Grand Wizards and the founder of Planned-Parenthood who was a practitioner of Eugenics and a white supremacist.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Bill Moyers, I suspect is a closet racist himself, if he denies it.





Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> ...


OMG!!!!
Former Klan member got the burning cross treatment from a bunch of assholes that felt he was a ******-lover. Why do you think that could happen?
Could it be because he was JFK's VP?

Idiots decided that he felt the same way as his boss.

Bet that never happened before. lol


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Actually in the quote, however apocryphal, you refer to here, he's _pushing to pass _the bill.  He's speaking to a Southern colleague and code-switching, which he did as adeptly as anybody.  I believe the actual attributed quote was "why won't you let this ****** bill pass?"

"Code-switching" means adapting one's own speech to synch with one's listener to create common ground for assent.  Everybody does it -- one talks one way to one's boss, another way to one's children, one way to a stranger, another way to a dog.  One way to a foreigner, another way to a neighbor.  Here LBJ is speaking in the white-Southern vernacular in order to reach his listener.  That is, if the quote is real at all.

But this attempt at dichotomy where the use of the word "******" can have only one simple meaning, falls flat.  Go ask a black rapper if he means the same thing by the term as a white KKK hooder does.  Good luck with that.  And again, in the statement he's _backing _the bill, not opposing it.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



Considering this was in the mid-1950s, when LBJ was a Senator and not a VP, and that linear time exists ---- no.

Actually it was because of his Israel support.  Remember the Klan was equal-opportunity bigotry... they hated blacks, Jews, Catholics, labor unions, communists, drinkers, gamblers, philanderers and loose women and anybody who wasn't loudly a Protestant Christian.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Bill Moyers, I suspect is a closet racist himself, if he denies it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can "suspect" anything you like but as long as you can't even figure out how the quote function works, that dawg ain't gonna hunt.


----------



## jillian (Dec 8, 2017)

Picaro said:


> So, despite the thread title, there actually is zero evidence. I thought so. LBJ was 'notorious' for finding money for black colleges in East Texas to keep their doors open during the Depression, something that wouldn't have gained him anything at all, and in fact hurt him at the polls. Sorry, but no Klan member, much less a purely self-interested politician, would even think of doing such things as that, much less be openly supporting FDR. You guys really need to up your games here; the conspiracy theory forums are making you stupid.



Actually, it is an "informant" named Ned Touchstone, who claimed that the clan had "proof" that LBJ was in the KKK.

there was no proof presented. who the hell is ned touchstone that he is a credible source or who he even got his "information from". btw, most white southerners (who were dems before the civil rights act and they became repugs) had some association with the kkk. now the kkk is all yours. 

if this is enough for you, though, then we can certainly agree that the dossier on Donald is 100% accurate since it has been largely substantiated.

thanks for confirming. I expect that whining trumptards will stop challenging it.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



I still say they would have done far better nominating Margaret Chase Smith, the Senator who had the cojones to stand up to Joe McCarthy in 1950.  Could have been a game changer.  But they didn't.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Yes, it's entirely possible because the Klan was that powerful. If you wanted to get anywhere in politics in Texas in the 1930's, you better join the Klan because if you weren't IN the Klan in Texas, you were outside of it.



The general atmosphere was such, in the 1920s (not so much '30s), in Texas and many other places.  Klan support made (or broke) many a politician in that decade, that's true.

The Johnsons however were on the right side of it.  Sam (LBJ's father) was a state legislator and stood up in Austin to condemn the Klan loudly and forcefully.  The Klan threatened to come to his house and retaliate.  Sam said "bring it on" and stood vigil overnight with shotguns while LBJ, a pre-teenager, was sequestered in the basement.  The hooded wimps never showed up.




Checkerboard Strangler said:


> As to the Klan's claim that they have documented proof from Ned Touchstone, then let's have it.



Hey, it's reported by a "contributor" named "Matt".  That's rock solid evidence right there.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

depotoo said:


> It has been repeated over and over through the years, by those that knew him!  Geeesh.  Even the liberal media outlets admit he used the word all the *time!*
> Lyndon Johnson was a civil rights hero. But also a racist.




Once again Twinkles, what the word "racist" actually MEANS is a person who believes one race is superior to another.  Selective use of a given word does not impart that information.

What you're referring to here is "code switching".  The same thing I described a few posts ago to Frank.  The same thing YOUR OWN LINK describes here:



depotoo said:


> According to Johnson biographer Robert Caro, Johnson would *calibrate his pronunciations by region*, using “nigra” *with some southern legislators* *and “negra” with others*. Discussing civil rights legislation with men like Mississippi Democrat James Eastland, who committed most of his life to defending white supremacy, he’d simply call it “the ****** bill.”



That's YOUR OWN LINK.  Perhaps you should actually read what you post.

LBJ knew how to cajole, to intimidate, to persuade.  That's well known about him.  And one of his tools was subtle use of language.  ***DEAL*** with it.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Goldwater's almost feverish devotion to libertarian principles, even over moral ones, ultimately contributed to his defeat. He voiced regret for not supporting civil rights legislation at the federal level later in life.



Goldwater stood on principle but to his credit once the CRA passed he declared it was now the law of the land and let's give it a chance to work.

Fun fact - George Wallace offered to jump parties and join Goldwater as his VP running mate.  Goldwater declined, figured (correctly) he didn't need the Southern push, and couldn't afford furher alienating the anti-racist vote.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Pogo, give it up.  Even the media admitted he was racist.  He used everything to his advantage to gain power.

And Moyers grew up in a very racist town.   They even had censorship codes that in the 50’s were finally overturned.  It was a segregated town.  It was arresting Black students in 1960 for sitting at the lunch counter at the five and dime for interrupting business.  He didn’t leave there until at least 1951.     





Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

Why does the title "*Newly declassified *files reveal...." remind me of "*Newly discovered* picture of the 1924 Democratic convention"..............  ah yes, Revisionism On the March.

Then as far as who's who and how things worked, there's this:

Johnson and his chief political strategists on the civil rights bill --- Larry O'Brien and Deputy Attorney General Nicholas Katzenbach --- began huddling within days of the assassination. Key to passage, they recognized, would be the civil rights organizations, labor, business, the churches, and the Republican party.

.... On his way to the office on the morning of December 4 [1963]--- the Johnsons were still living at The Elms --- LBJ had his driver swing by and pick up George Meany, who lived nearby. During the ride, Meany promised he would do everything possible to secure support for the civil rights bill from leaders of the AFL-CIO, no small task because the measure covered apprenticeship programs. A day later, LBJ gathered up House Republican Minority Leader Charles Halleck for the trip downtown. Halleck was noncommittal; *Johnson made it plain that he was going to hold the GOP's feet to the fire on civil rights: "I'm going to lay it on the line ... now you're either for civil rights or you're not ... you're either the party of Lincoln or you're not --- By God, put up or shut up*."15 ---- _LBJ: Architect of American Ambition, pp. 470-471_​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Pogo, give it up.  Even the media admitted he was racist.  He used everything to his advantage to gain power.
> 
> And Moyers grew up in a very racist town.   They even had censorship codes that in the 50’s were finally overturned.  It was a segregated town.  It was arresting Black students in 1960 for sitting at the lunch counter at the five and dime for interrupting business.  He didn’t leave there until at least 1951.
> 
> ...



How in the wide world of fuck does that transmit to people, on the sole basis that they come from there?  Some kind of Bubblistic Osmosis?

Know who else is a Texan?  Steve Martin.  I understand he was born a poor black child.  That humor must fly over your head with a Texas-size leap.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 8, 2017)

You know, There are plenty of things that one can criticize LBJ about. For example, I took it personally that his foreign policy could easily have gotten me killed in Vietnam, for no reason other than the fact that he did not want to be the first president in American history to lose a war. But the Trump crowd is really stretching trying to tar LBJ with racism. I am not surprised, though. I do believe that most Trump supporters believe that American history began on 9/11.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You get your history that has been rewritten, omitting facts that are pertinent to what he really did, and would thoroughly change your opinion.
> ...




Moyers is also a major back stabbing opportunist weasel, and if LBJ had ever actually used the word Moyers would be among the first to report it later on.

Also, the southerner in question would have changed the word to one of his liking when citing someone else, i.e. not a good source, and then there is the fact that all these alleged 'witnesses' cites use language nuances that are obviously artificial and sound nothing like Johnson's casual speaking in real life.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 13, 2017)

jillian said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > So, despite the thread title, there actually is zero evidence. I thought so. LBJ was 'notorious' for finding money for black colleges in East Texas to keep their doors open during the Depression, something that wouldn't have gained him anything at all, and in fact hurt him at the polls. Sorry, but no Klan member, much less a purely self-interested politician, would even think of doing such things as that, much less be openly supporting FDR. You guys really need to up your games here; the conspiracy theory forums are making you stupid.
> ...



I have no idea what you're babbling about here. Maybe drug-addled loons should avoid posting outside the Linsay Lohan fan threads.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 13, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Pogo, give it up.  Even the media admitted he was racist.  He used everything to his advantage to gain power.
> 
> And Moyers grew up in a very racist town.   They even had censorship codes that in the 50’s were finally overturned.  It was a segregated town.  It was arresting Black students in 1960 for sitting at the lunch counter at the five and dime for interrupting business.  He didn’t leave there until at least 1951.
> 
> ...



lol so now 'The Media' is suddenly 'credible' when they post fake news about LBJ? The Camelot Myth runs deep in the Establishment Media.

As for 'racism in the South', the fact is it was less than reported, it was just more open and honest and out front in the southern states than in most other parts of the country. See the results of northern responses to making the Civil Rights Acts apply nationwide under Nixon, where northern schools had been *re-segregating* along racial lines throughout the late 1940's to the 1970's to levels as high or higher in many places than the South ever had, and the busing riots, the sniveling and violent resistance to expanding the Acts to include banning of literacy tests for voters applied to the 18 states in the north and California who had them, and the race riot still going on in all the usual 'liberal' bastions to this day. Seems like the all the 'liberal, enlightened' types only liked the Civil Rights Acts as long as they only applied to a few southern states, and when those came up for the 'sunset' reviews all of sudden they were' bad laws' and 'unenforceable', for some reason, and would 'only cause violence and problems' ...

In any case, for those in the Peanut Gallery, especially Gen X's and 'millennial's' and those who want to study the real politics and the history of the Civil Rights movement and who derailed and warped it beyond recognition instead of the PC spin and rubbish you have been fed by fake media and academia, your first intro should be Hugh Davis Graham's *The Civil Rights Era'*; it's also very useful as an intro on how politicians and bureaucrats actually go about implementing public policy to suit themselves, whether they are 'left' or 'right' wingers, what happens to 'the Good Guys' when they get in the way of power plays by sociopaths and special interest groups, etc., etc., etc. Graham has also written other books of interest worth reading as well, but this one should be required reading in political science courses, starting in high school.


----------



## jillian (Dec 13, 2017)

Picaro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



if you don't know what I'm talking about, it's because you're incapable of reading with comprehension.
I am neither drug addicted nor a loon. there are plenty of trumptards and conspiracy loons on the board who fit that bill.

your hysterical and insane response indicates you are one of them. actually, having seen your pathetic little trumptard posts before, I know you're one of them.

poor little moron.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

Picaro said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo, give it up.  Even the media admitted he was racist.  He used everything to his advantage to gain power.
> ...



Racism has never been confined to the South, that point is certainly well taken.  As I often point out, in the 1860 elections one state also ran a referendum on the question of whether black people should get the right to vote.  The results came back decisively as a "No", they should not -- and that state was New York, which simultaneously voted for Lincoln.

Then again, Lincoln, like the rest of the candidates, wasn't making noises about Abolition himself, because they all wanted votes.  That characteristic was applied by history later.

Race riots and disturbances, however, have nothing to do with "liberal bastions"  --- they have to do with *migration*.  Specifically significant waves of black migration to the North in order to find employment, and through it a better life, in the burgeoning industrial centers there, including Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit, Pittsburgh, New York, St. Louis, etc etc etc.  This influx, especially active with the explosion of industrialization in the19-teens, and augmented by a parallel influx of foreign workers, generated a xenophobia/racism that both segregated the new black workers (and the new foreign ones), and fueled the rapid rise of the second Ku Klux Klan (founded 1915) which overtly milked that sentiment against blacks, Jews, Catholics, foreigners and labor unions.

Ultimately it has nothing to do with "liberal bastions"; it's the inevitable result of industrial growing pains and the resentment of an ignorant populace to them.  Migration means cultural shift, and cultural shift means cultural tension.  That's why there were race riots, and lynchings, and the Klan, and at the same time the UDC feverishly putting up statues to a fake Civil War history, all of them the results of the same dynamic.

Sociology 101.  (/offtopic)


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Thanks- I wish I had been able to express that so well. I agree completely.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 13, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> You know, There are plenty of things that one can criticize LBJ about. For example, I took it personally that his foreign policy could easily have gotten me killed in Vietnam, for no reason other than the fact that he did not want to be the first president in American history to lose a war. But the Trump crowd is really stretching trying to tar LBJ with racism. I am not surprised, though. I do believe that most Trump supporters believe that American history began on 9/11.



Exactly-  it is not hard to find real things to criticize LBJ for- and the Vietnam war is certainly at the top of my list.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Checkerboard Strangler said:
> ...



It would have been interesting- but I can't imagine either party successfully nominating a woman then. 

Personally I think that MLK Jr. assessment was more right than wrong- that Goldwater was not a racist- but his nomination enabled the racists in the South who opposed integration and Civil Rights under the guise of "State Rights"


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2020)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is no surprise in the least since we now know beyond a doubt Johnson had a huge hand in the jfk assassination and the coverup later on.texas where Johnson’s hometown is,with Johnson’s connections there was the perfect place for it to all take place.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 2, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is no surprise in the least since we now know beyond a doubt Johnson had a huge hand in the jfk assassination and the coverup later on.texas where Johnson’s hometown is,with Johnson’s connections there was the perfect place for it to all take place.




lol more ridiculous drivel.


jillian said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Typical drivel from a dope addled loon. Fake news is literally all these deviants have to run an insurrection on.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is no surprise in the least since we now know beyond a doubt Johnson had a huge hand in the jfk assassination and the coverup later on.texas where Johnson’s hometown is,with Johnson’s connections there was the perfect place for it to all take place.



It's complete bullshit, sourced ipse dixit from somebody named "Matt" (that's all --- just "Matt") and completely flies in the face of known history, including LBJ being the first POTUS since Ulysses Grant to prosecute the Klan, which I covered three years ago when this ridiculous shit was first plopped here.

However my YouTube link seems to have expired over the years so here's a new one.

​
Don't swallow shit just because some klown named "Matt" (that's all --- just "Matt") saunters up and says "here's some free shit".  The only 'surprise' here is that you actually bought this unhinged malarkey.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Files: Iconic Democrat President Was a KKK Member (Report)
> ...


Incredible that pogo finds it funny that LBJ had a huge hand being involved in the jfk assassination especially since the world has never been the same sense then and has gone downhill ever sense the,some people sure have a sick sense of humor to find that to be funny.would like him to see him go up to Carolyn on live television in front of the whole world and tell her to her face in front of millions how funny he thinks that is,bet the coward would not do it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > This is no surprise in the least since we now know beyond a doubt Johnson had a huge hand in the jfk assassination and the coverup later on.texas where Johnson’s hometown is,with Johnson’s connections there was the perfect place for it to all take place.
> ...


Thanks for proving up you have done ZERO research into the jfk assassination only going by what the Warren commission said and our textbooks from our corrupt school system in the governments version of events of history of that event,good little blind programmed sheep

Your sad kind does not help in clearing the bs propaganda of the government that carter was the worst president ever,you ignoring that well known fact laughing about it,just helps the governments case against carter.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



"JFK" has ZERO to do with the KKK, just because they both end in a K.

Holy SHIT that was a mindless post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Which does not debunk my truthful post that LBJ had a major hand in helping to kill jfk so everything you have posted is irrelevent sense none of anything you posted debunks that fact that LBJ was a major player in his assassination. Rolls eyes.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Again -- YOUR POST HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE TOPIC.  *Read *the title.

Everything I posted here, back to three years ago, is relevant.  NOTHING you posted is.


----------

